

A Way to Get Fit and Also Have Fun - kanamekun
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/29/a-way-to-get-fit-and-also-have-fun/

======
halfdan
That's pretty much why I do Freeletics:
[https://www.freeletics.com/r/fabianb-5PnTE6](https://www.freeletics.com/r/fabianb-5PnTE6)

It's fun - high intensity and I'm way fitter than I was just a few months ago.

